# svetovy komplex



## tlumic

(Omlouvam se predem za diakritiku, pisu z mobilu.)

Uryvek z Remarqueova Cerneho obelisku:
",Neustale zapominame, ze tuhle planetu obyvame jen nakratko,' rikam. ,Mame proto uplne mylny svetovy komplex. Komplex lidi, kteri zijou vecne. Uz sis toho taky vsiml?'"
Svetovy komplex. Otazka Cecha pro Cechy: Jak tomu souslovi rozumite? Nejak mu nemuzu prijit na chut. Ne ze bych nerozumel, ale jako terminus technicus mi to neprijde. Komplex v psychologii ok, svetovy nazor, budiz, ale svetovy komplex... Zni to jako termin, ale neni to termin...


----------



## Hrdlodus

Nemyslím, že se jedná o terminus technicus. Prostě pojmenování nějaké myšlenky.
Komplex, že svět patří nám.


----------



## risa2000

Čistě pro formu jsem to přepsal s diakritikou (pro potřeby příštím generacím ):

_„Neustále zapomínáme, že tuhle planetu obýváme jenom nakrátko," říkám.
„Máme proto úplně mylný světový komplex. Komplex lidí, kteří žijou věčně.
Už sis toho taky všiml?"_ (Odeon 1975, překlad Jan Scheinost)

A zkusil bych to srovnat s originálem:

_»Wir vergessen immer wieder, daß wir nur kurze Zeit diesen Planeten bewohnen«, sage ich.
»Deshalb haben wir einen völlig irrigen Weltkomplex. Den von Menschen, die ewig leben.
Hast du das schon gemerkt?«_ (Der schwarze Obelisk, Erich Maria Remarque)

Pokud pominu termín _Weltkomplex_, který používá Hegel jako speciální filozofickou kategorii ve své teorii negativní jednoty, tak to zní jako normální německé slovo, které se dá přeložit prostě jako „světový komplex“. Remarque o pár řádek výše používá slovo _Weltschmerz_, které je v českém překladu přeloženo výstižně jako _světobol_.

Možná použil Remarque _Weltkomplex _pro podobnost s _Weltschmerz_ a chtěl tím prostě jen říci „komplex světovosti“, jako když má někdo „komplex křivého nosu“. Byť v češtině bych možná spíš řekl místo komplex pocit (nebo přesvědčení o) - světovosti, světového významu, nesmrtelnosti, věčnosti, atd... což se ale pak tluče s tou další větou. Význam ovšem předpokládám je tento.


----------



## tlumic

Super, díky, tak nějak jsem si to představoval.


----------

